# Paranormal Activity (2009)



## Master-Macabre

Ok so a friend of mine just gave me a heads up on this film called "Paranormal Activity". The trailer looks extremely scary and Rotten Tomatoes and IMDB gave it 5 stars + tons of 5 star reviews from people who have seen it. Unfortunately it's only playing in select theaters but it will eventually get out on dvd or something. Ok I watched the trailer and OMG all morning today I've been tripped out by it, it looks insanely creepy. Its filmed in the realistically fake genre like Blair Witch Project or REC. Here's the trailer, can't wait to watch the entire thing myself.


----------



## 5littlepumpkins

I'd love to see it, although unfortunately it looks as if I'll have to wait for it to get on DVD. ):


----------



## Death's Door

Thanx for the heads up on this movie. From reading IMBd, it has been out for a while. I'm surprised it hasn't been out in the theaters sooner or on DVD. I say this because of Ghosthunters and Paranormal State being on TV for a while. Usually everyone wants to jump on the bandwagon and beat a topic to death (i.e. tween vampire movies and series that have been out and are still coming out on tv and in movies. Look like a real good movie to watch.


----------



## -ND4SPD-

My wife & I watch Ghost Hunters every wednesday & love it. Looks like it'll be pretty cool.


----------



## DRoZ

I am seeing it, it is playing in a theater near me. There is even a story about Steven Spielberg getting freaked out by it, although I don't know how true that story is.


----------



## scareme

If it's being played in select theaters, then it won't hit Oklahoma. Guess I'll have to catch it on DVD.


----------



## Sinister

The audience's reaction looks decidedly contrived to me and a very poor acting job at that. I'm pretty sure they knew well in advance they were going to be filmed and hammed it up accordingly. 

The Blair Witch reference ended any and all chances of me making a serious attempt to watch this.


----------



## saint paul mn

GOING TONIGHT! totally pumped.


----------



## kprimm

*Paranormal activity*

I just got back from seeing this movie and all i can say is ....WOW!!! This movie will actually scare you. I was amazed at how downright scary and creepy this movie is. For a low budget film i would go so far as to say i think this is way better than most scary movies with 5 times the budget.If you want to see a truly scary movie for the halloween season, then this is it.I will definately buy this one when it comes out to dvd.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Thanks for the info.....looks kinda Blair Witch-ish


----------



## Tenebrae

I can't wait to see this one, looks very scary


----------



## -ND4SPD-

I checked this out yesterday. It was very well done. It's not a horror movie so you can't compare it to other movies with psycho killers etc... It's a realistic style movie that makes you leave the theatre a bit creeped out at some really simple things. I'm not going to ruin it & explain further but I liked it a lot.


----------



## Draik41895

i might see it friday


----------



## Draik41895

i may end up seeing this friday


----------



## skeletonowl

Draik41895 said:


> i may end up seeing this friday


me too! I'll share my thoughts.


----------



## Eeeekim

I can't wait to see this movie! Big budget horror movies really do fall short most of the time. Does anyone want to babysit 3 obnoxious kids this weekend? 

I would like to see the guy that made Pans labyrinth and hell boy 2 make a full on horror movie. that guy has great vision.


----------



## madmomma

*Paranormal Activity*

I'm going to see "Paranormal Activity" this afternoon with my teen daughter. It's supposed to be quite frightening. (Maybe I should take another adult instead since DH won't go). I was thinking of seeing Zombieland also but decided it was too "generic". Anyone else see PA yet? :jol:


----------



## Don of the Dead

It's my favorite movie of the year thus far. VERY scary and I don't scare easily.


----------



## SecondNightmare

The movie was good and damn scary, but I don't suggest watching the trailer. It ruins quite a few great scares.


----------



## madmomma

Well, I just came back from the movie with my daughter. While I will say it was definitely creepy, I was disappointed. I was hoping for some "exorcist" type of fright. I wasn't freaked out at all. Since the movie apparently got great reviews, don't take my word for it and see it yourselves, but as far as I'm concerned, I'd rate it maybe 2 stars.


----------



## Stratusfear02

I saw it saturday Night I was VERY Disappointed!! But that's just me and i don't scare easily at all. For a low budget movie great job, it just fell short on my expectations of scary. I've watched episodes of Ghost Hunters and Paranormal State that freaked me out more.


----------



## Jack_O_Lantern

After waiting months and months to see this, I finally got a chance this past weekend. Looking back, I think that it was worth the wait. 

While there are indeed some striking similarities to the Blair Witch Project, Paranormal Activity comes across as the scarier film, and one that is a lot easier to watch. Yes, the POV camera angles are often pretty shaky, but not nearly as headache-inducing as BWP. 

Another advantage of Paranormal Activity is the characterization. The main characters, Micha and Katie, come across as two very normal, likable people. The result of this, of course, is that you develop far more concern for their predicament and overall well-being. 

It's a very atmospheric film, and the claustrophobic nighttime scenes in the bedroom force more "white knuckle" tension than any horror film in recent memory. If you're planning on seeing this (and you really should), make sure that you see it in theaters rather than waiting for it to come out on DVD. Overall, a very fun horror movie experience.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I saw this, and without spoiling it I have to say they did a very good job tricking the subconscious. Like a book, they let your mind do the scaring. Added to that some underlying sound frequencies (I am VERY sensitive to sound...I haven't heard anyone mention this aspect of the movie before), they used a VERY low frequency (Brown note?) during the night scenes along with a droning disonent off-frequency sound played at very low volume to build tension without you being aware of it...you are scared and you don't know why, which helps put you in the scene with the characters. Looks like the film makers did thier homework with regards to what Rev said in one of the past Theaters of the Mind segments. Set up the scene and let peoples fears do the work for you. 

This is a difficult movie to analyze as it is original in the way it delivers the creep factor. Low budget? Yes. Well acted? Well enough to get you to know the characters and care for them somewhat. Great effects? That depends on your ability to suspend your disbelief I guess, and your definition of effects. It uses effects that matter the most, IMO, the ones that are in our own imaginations. It's a good balance between setup and leaving you to stew in your own juices. On it's own it's good. Compared with what we are used (CGI effects and A-list acting) it falls short...But it doesn't matter. At least to me it doesn't. At least it made me think about fear, and any movie that make me think about that is aces in my book.


Oh and watching this at home, at night, on DVD would be MORE creepy than seeing it in theatres, as that would put you in the same place as the movie is set in. Especially if you live in a two story house. With a ghost in it. And a guy. With a camera. And an insomniac girlfriend. And talcum powder.


----------



## grim reaper

i was told it was a true story... hmmmm, well im watching it now hope it holds up to expectations !


----------



## SecondNightmare

grim reaper said:


> i was told it was a true story... hmmmm, well im watching it now hope it holds up to expectations !


Definitely not real footage, or even based on a true story. If you take a look at the IMDB page, you'll see it has a director and actors. Hard to believe an $11,000 movie has already made over 40 million.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1179904/


----------



## nixie

Planning to take my daughter to see this sometime this week- very much looking forward to being scared silly! I can't handle a whole lot of gore, but I love to be scared, so I love when a truly scary/creepy film comes around that isn't a slash-fest.


----------



## Death's Door

SecondNightmare said:


> Definitely not real footage, or even based on a true story. If you take a look at the IMDB page, you'll see it has a director and actors. Hard to believe an $11,000 movie has already made over 40 million.


I can believe it. I remember going to the movies to watch the remake, Thir13een Ghosts and then watched The Others the following night at the theater. While Thir13een Ghosts had all the bells and whistles going on, The Others, had more of a creepy affect with little movie theatrics and I enjoyed watching that instead. I think I will treat myself and go to the movies to check out Paranormal Activty this Wednesday when hubby is at darts.


----------



## nixie

Ooooh! I loved The Others... creepy, creepy, creepy!


----------



## mattie

If you loved the others then you will probably like this movie. Very suspenful but I dont think it was all that scary.I had the chills a few times and my feet jumped once. 
MIGHT BE A SPOILER................................but i think some of the sound effects sounded like my 11 year old knocking on the door, but on the other hand a couple effects were pretty good.


----------



## Death's Door

I went to see this last Wednesday and I must say I enjoyed it. I haven't been to the theater in two years and just decided to treat myself. I decided to keep an open mind and not let the hype influence me which means I kept my expectations low. I was definitely creeped out in a few scenes and did jump a couple times. I had to drive home and enter a dark house so I was still creeped out when I got home. Overall, I liked it.


----------



## Papa Bones

Warning-spoilers ahead!

I just watched this on DVD. I thought it was pretty scary, but I might have mentioned here before that I had a religious upbringing and find movies about demons and demonic possession particularly disturbing. Anyway, we know what happens at the end- Katie gets up, walks down the hall, starts screaming. Micah runs after her, screaming continues, then a minute or two of silence. Katie comes back, stands in the doorway, throws an object (to me it looked like a pillow) at the camera, then approaches, stares the camera down with a creepy smile on her face, and suddenly lunges forward. Next we see text on the screen saying that Micah's body was found by police on whatever date and Katie's whereabouts are unknown. The DVD has an alternate ending, which is almost the same except that Katie comes back with a knife, shuts the door instead of throwing something, stares the camera down with a blank look, and cuts her throat. Personally, I thought the first ending was scarier. Has anyone else seen the DVD? If so, which ending did you prefer?


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

I like the first ending not the one where she kills herself. The one where she stares in the camera is crrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeepy. Oh and by the way I sleep right next to a door like she does in the movie and had to take a Tylenol PM I couldnt sleep after watching it. LOL


----------

